# Geophagus red heads, 0-3 months



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

Just thought i'd share some pics i have taken over the last few months of my red head fry as they have grown up.

the young parents.









Eggs









first outing









1 week later









loads of babies


















Daddy









a couple of weeks later again









older again


















feeding time









now, a feeding swarm









now looking like a geo


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic! My Orange Heads are holding right now, a second pair in the same tank, so hopefully we will see them get to the stages you have here. Fantastic photos!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

:lol: Great pics of the fry, they are really cute and look great!


----------



## Sulander (May 31, 2005)

Those are some seriously awesome pictures. Amazing!!!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Excellent bro, whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Great pics, love it. :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful! How large were the parents when they first spawned? I have a 10-month-old group and the largest is maybe 3" TL.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful fish!

I was fortunate enough to come across 4 juveniles at my LFS (about 1.5-2"). I wish there were more, but I'll take what I can get.

Have any full tank shots?


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

beautiful..any thoughts as to what you are going to do with all of them. Where did you aquire a red head geo? I only get Geophagus jurupari's out here....in NYC


----------



## bernreuther (Jan 29, 2007)

That's so cool! Are they the only ones in their tank? I'm amazed that so many fry survived that long otherwise.

I wish mine could be that good at parenting. They stopped trying for a good 4 months and just laid eggs for the first time in a while the other day. I was telling my girlfriend that I figured the time off would do them some good and maybe they'd succeed just this evening... not two hours later they had swallowed them and were both out sifting through the substrate again. :x Oh well. I guess they're still not ready. The upside is that now I don't have to keep an extra tank set up for them to wait on them... I can just put them in their big new tank tomorrow now and tear this one down.

Your tank looks really nice... how big is it?


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

blairo1 said:


> Excellent bro, whereabouts in the UK are you?


Thanks mate, i'm in Devon :thumb:


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

Vincent said:


> Beautiful! How large were the parents when they first spawned? I have a 10-month-old group and the largest is maybe 3" TL.


they were around 3" when they 1st spawned, only had about 30 eggs, none survived.
they are around 4" now so yours should be ready soonish.


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

the tank is 2m long and is starting to look overcrowded lol, only got the parents and fry in with a few plecs but its still getting fairly cosy in there!









full tank shot from a couple of months ago


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

ok, not sure why that didn't work, will try again tomorrow


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

This might work:


















Beautiful photos, by the way!


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW....


----------



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that's a awesome sight to see.


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks vincent :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Excellent stuff scatz, nice to see a fellow SWer making the most of our excellent water down here.... Your fish look incredibly healthy and so nice to see a big school like that. My commendations!

So, if I decide to do that Redhead tank, you'd be the one to speak to eh ?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, scatz, that is a jaw-dropping series of pics right there---gorgeous group of fish! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pics and really nice geos!


----------

